# I wish I were joining under better circumstances.



## rocketcat (Aug 1, 2015)

My name is Ross. My cat was just hit by a car a few hours ago. He survived. So far. I'm going to post my questions in the correct forum.

Thanks for having this forum.


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

Welcome to the forum and I'm so sorry to hear about your cat. I assume he's at the vet?


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Hope he's at the E-vet if your regular clinic is closed. 

Welcome to the CF, hoping all the best for your little guy.


----------



## DebS (Jun 14, 2015)

Welcome to the forum although I wish it were under better circumstances.


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Welcome to CF but how awful. Hope the vet gave you positive signs that things are Ok not critical


----------



## JAGLCc725 (Aug 3, 2015)

Sorry to hear about your cat. They really are family members !


----------



## KsKatt (Jul 6, 2014)

We do our best to offer support, no matter what the outcome.


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

Very best wishes - please let us know what happens.


----------



## Mam_cathod_bach (Aug 3, 2015)

Sorry to hear that! Keeping fingers crossed for him! x


----------

